# ROTM July 2012 Winner!!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats facn8me! I know it's bittersweet..... Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! Good luck in all you do. Feel for ya.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

After the trash talk I'm disappointed with the result! lol GM engine is a GM engine. 

J/k Congrats dude. At least a LEMANS won! :cheers

(EDIT)
And I'm sorry to hear you had to sell it. Saw the thread after I posted here.


----------

